# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Gaming-Maus-Test: Die besten Mäuse für Spieler im Vergleich



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Gaming-Maus-Test: Die besten Mäuse für Spieler im Vergleich*

					Die Razer Basilisk V3 ist nach wie vor die Referenz bei den Gaming-Mäusen mit Kabel. In unserer Bestenliste mit drahtlosen Spielermäusen finden Sie gleich drei gerade erst getestete Modelle. Im Ratgeberteil präsentieren wir Ihnen wie immer alle wissenswerten Informationen zum Thema sowie eine ausführliche Kaufberatung.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Gaming-Maus-Test: Die besten Mäuse für Spieler im Vergleich*


----------

